# Red Sea rest and Nile adventure at Easter



## flowergirl (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi there, I am over again at Easter with the kids . Planning to drag DH away from work for a couple of long weekends, or possibly a whole week (here's hoping). Thinking of heading to the Red Sea for 3/4 days, and also the Nile/Luxor for 3/4 days.

My first question is: who should we fly with? (a basic question I know but I left my copy of Lonely Planet with him and won't be able to get hold of another one for a few days). Can I check out flights online?

The second is where on the Red Sea? Sharm El Sheikh or Hurghada? or anywhere else we can get to fairly easily? We have two daughters, 5 and 7, and would be looking for a few days rest/enjoying the beach.

Also, can anyone recommend a short Nile Cruise from Luxor? It's our 10th anniversary so I would like to do something nice, but not too expensive.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

flowergirl said:


> Hi there, I am over again at Easter with the kids . Planning to drag DH away from work for a couple of long weekends, or possibly a whole week (here's hoping). Thinking of heading to the Red Sea for 3/4 days, and also the Nile/Luxor for 3/4 days.
> 
> My first question is: who should we fly with? (a basic question I know but I left my copy of Lonely Planet with him and won't be able to get hold of another one for a few days). Can I check out flights online?
> 
> ...


The best flight depends on where you are travelling from, but it's probably as cheap to book a package as to do it all separately just for a few days. Then look at Sharm and Hurghada and find the best package that suits your dates. 
Thomas Cook, Thompsonfly, Easyjet, Jet2(Sharm)are all worth checking.


----------



## flowergirl (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi, should have said. Flights to Cairo (from LHR) are booked. Just need to organise flights from Cairo, and accommodation/cruise.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

you can book tickets for traveling IN Egypt through Egyptair website, you only have to choose your country as Egypt (if you have been to their website before, maybe you have to remove cookies first), then you have the cheaper prices as for residents and Egyptians.


----------



## flowergirl (Nov 16, 2009)

thanks, I'll have a look at that.


----------

